# Patent: Tiny Canon 100-400mm lens and camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 6, 2019)

> Canon continues further development of its miniature lenses for what appears to be smartphone applications.
> This is a patent (USPTO) for the Canon 100-400mm camera/lens that can fit in the palm of a child’s hand.
> This patent explains more about the camera, along with lenses that will mount to it. In theory, Canon could develop a range of different focal lengths that will attach to the camera unit.
> Could this be the birth of a tiny new camera and lens system? I don’t know, but it’s definitely an interesting concept that appears to be deep into development.



Continue reading...


----------



## masterpix (Jul 6, 2019)

That is a wonderful concept, especially for drones which needs light but powerful gear. On the other hand, should a drone be equipted with 400mm lens... spying on people would be a lot easier...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 6, 2019)

I can’t wait for the 600mm version. It better be at least F4.
Yes looks like a potential spy tool alright. Interesting if it will make it to the market


----------



## deletemyaccount (Jul 6, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> I can’t wait for the 600mm version. It better be at least F4.
> Yes looks like a potential spy tool alright. Interesting if it will make it to the market



It's the market it will enter what worries me!


----------



## Pape (Jul 6, 2019)

if it fits to childs hand ,must be like f16


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jul 6, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> I can’t wait for the 600mm version. It better be at least F4.
> Yes looks like a potential spy tool alright. Interesting if it will make it to the market


Spying is nothing new to Canon. In the late 1980s we barrowed a small Canon video camera for a motorcycle mount shot. The camera had previously been used by an alphabet-agency (CIA, FBI, NSA). Spying is what they do.


----------



## Adelino (Jul 6, 2019)

Pape said:


> if it fits to childs hand ,must be like f16


Depends on sensor size, of course.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 6, 2019)

Adelino said:


> Depends on sensor size, of course.


Micro 1/4


----------



## slclick (Jul 6, 2019)

A slight segue...#1 lens used today in Brussels? Canon 100-400. LOADS of them at the podium presentation. Great focal length.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jul 6, 2019)

I doubt a spy cam will be pink..


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 7, 2019)

But does it have un-cropped 4K or IBIS?


----------



## slclick (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm in it for the teeny tiny Canon strap and will wait patiently for the Kickstarter lenscap from KURVD


----------



## Pape (Jul 7, 2019)

Adelino said:


> Depends on sensor size, of course.


there wasnt any equivalent crap talk. they sayed 100-400mm
with couple cm lens its around f16
maybe they use that new super DR sensor to this
Or something like that video camera what can shoot on night 4million iso
some kind of cheap version from that. or why not same sensor ,would be coolest toy ever.
Pocket sized looking glass with camera option,would think this replaces binoculars. could sell lot


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 7, 2019)

Interesting concept and maybe a winner if it comes to the market. What I have seen on my holidays is that there are vast amounts of smartphone shooters, no compact shooters, some system camera (SLR or ML) shooters and very very few (incl. me) with a tripod. A tele zoom option with high IQ for smart phones would be a great accessory for lots of people and might bring some sales back to Canon.

About the 100-400 / sensor size discussion IMO it will be the equiv focal length for a smaller sensor.


----------



## Dragon (Jul 7, 2019)

This development work has multiple possible markets for Canon, but Axis security systems are probably at the top of the list. Just mount it on a motorized gimbal head and weatherproof it and presto, a new class of security cam.


----------



## Photo Hack (Jul 7, 2019)

c.d.embrey said:


> Spying is nothing new to Canon. In the late 1980s we barrowed a small Canon video camera for a motorcycle mount shot. The camera had previously been used by an alphabet-agency (CIA, FBI, NSA). Spying is what they do.


Spying ISN’T what they do according to some in the media and a political bias. It’s “investigating” lol


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Jul 7, 2019)

Jasonmc89 said:


> I doubt a spy cam will be pink..


 And that's why it'd be a good spy cam.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jul 7, 2019)

EverydayPhotographer said:


> And that's why it'd be a good spy cam.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 8, 2019)

Pape said:


> if it fits to childs hand ,must be like f16


Why? The sensor size is a big part of a lens size. You can have wide apertures with very small lenses on cameras because the sensor is so tiny.


----------



## TAF (Jul 8, 2019)

masterpix said:


> That is a wonderful concept, especially for drones which needs light but powerful gear. On the other hand, should a drone be equipted with 400mm lens... spying on people would be a lot easier...




A 400mm lens on a small drone would need some serious IBIS functionality, as the vibration from the motors is substantial. Not to mention the instability from the flight control system. Folks like DJI use wide angle lenses to 'gloss over' those limitations.


----------



## Pape (Jul 8, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Why? The sensor size is a big part of a lens size. You can have wide apertures with very small lenses on cameras because the sensor is so tiny.


tiny sensors got tiny lenses cause their focal lenght is around 16mm when tele and 3mm when wide angle .
8mm wide lense with 16mm focal lenght is F2
but yeah looks like its more likely lens what size of field is equivalent with 100-400m full frame.


----------



## masterpix (Jul 8, 2019)

TAF said:


> A 400mm lens on a small drone would need some serious IBIS functionality, as the vibration from the motors is substantial. Not to mention the instability from the flight control system. Folks like DJI use wide angle lenses to 'gloss over' those limitations.


I think you gave them a serious point to think about, by the way, any small 100-400mm lens will have this probelm. A good gimble can solve part of the problem, IBIS or electronical stabilasation devive will also help. I think that most drones use wida angle lens because they aimed at "areal view" not "pin-point" things.


----------

